# Does your chi a lap dog?



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Just curious...some people say they ar great lap dogs, some say they are not.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

woody is teddy not so much :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine both yes & no Bella is always and forever on someones lap Moslty mine because I'm lazy :lol: Poco & Mia are more like next to you kind of dogs they like their space. Bella will tuck her head under my leg she's just the sweetest.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> woody is teddy not so much


Woody is a long coat or the smooth coat?
On the book "chihuahua for Dummies" they say that smooth coat is better lap dogs.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine's definitely a lap dog. And he's a smooth coat.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

mine are both def lap dogs, they are both longcoats


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> Woody is a long coat or the smooth coat?
> On the book "chihuahua for domes" they say that smooth coat is better lap dogs.


woody is the black and tan smooth coat in my siggy


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

China sometimes cuder all the time hes my lil man mamas boy all the way they are both short coat


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

definitely lap dogs...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

All mine are long coat but Bella's is the shortest. I'm sure it's about being warm


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Interesting.
The women who told me her chi not a lap dog at all, also have a long coat.
Maybe there is some true about it  
Till now only Tiffany have a lap dog long coat.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> I'm sure it's about being warm


I don't no  
maltese and Shi-Tzu are true lap dogs, and they have very long coat


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

mine are all lap dogs including Bella and she is a long coat


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Harley is sometimes and sometimes he isn't. I would say that mostly he is. He is much more so than my 12 year old Shih Tzu female. He is a momma's boy too.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> Interesting.
> The women who told me her chi not a lap dog at all, also have a long coat.
> Maybe there is some true about it
> Till now only Tiffany have a lap dog long coat.


it's not that teddy doesn't like to sit in my lap he will stay if i put him there but he doesn't come onto my lap on his own like woody does. ted just prefers to sit next to me instead of on me :wink:


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Louie is definitely a lap dog, if any part of my body is accessible, he'll crawl onto it and curl up. I was kneeling for some reason the other day, and he crawled up onto the back of my calves and tried to go to sleep there.

He also likes to drape himself over my shoulder, his chin on my shoulder, I hold up his bottom with my arm. He'll sleep like that as long as I'll let him, all limp like a sack of flour. 

He also likes to sleep either on me or curled up next to my belly under the covers as long as he can, until he gets too hot and has to emerge.

He's still a puppy-coated long-coat though, we'll see if things heat up when his coat fills in.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My three are all lap dogs, one long coat and two smoothcoats! Past chis, one of each coat both were lap dogs too!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I don't no
> maltese and Shi-Tzu are true lap dogs, and they have very long coat


I didn't mean that only short coat dogs like to be in laps hehe I meant the diff between long coat chis & short coats saying that short coats are more lap dogs. It's just common sense that having less fur they'd be colder


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi is sometimes ... when she's in the mood for it.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

There is no place better in the world to toby than my lap! I love it when he curls up with me and I just rock in my chair and he falls asleep.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl likes to be right _next_ to us, but not necessarily always on our laps.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Teeny, long coat and Rainbow, short coat are both lap dogs with my husband. When they see him head to the recliner they are on his lap before he gets to sit down. Trixie is my baby girl, long coat. She kinda wants her own space as long as it it close to me. I do hold her alot but she is just as happy lying in a corner or space close to mommy.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by lap dog. Billy likes to be in my lap for hours but on the other hand, he's all dog and can walk for miles.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet loves nothing better than to curl up on a lap (shes LC)


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy always wants to be picked up and always jumps into my lap.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gavin is always wanting to come up on my lap....Not sure if its because he is a baby or not....


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Chica is a short coat chi mix and is always on my lap. I think if you cuddled with your pup a lot when they are young they will be natural lap dogs.


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Prince is always on my lap!!!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks !
At list in this thread the replays was what i wanted to hear 
I hope mine will be a lap dog as well.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Chica is a short coat chi mix and is always on my lap. I think if you cuddled with your pup a lot when they are young they will be natural lap dogs.


This is 100000% not true.
Unfortunately.
It's all about the personality.
My dog is a dominant, and he will never sit on anybody lap..
He hate it.
I got him at 7 weeks, and i cuddled with him all the time, and he just wanted to run away.
On the other hand, today i am back from the place with yorkies and chis, and 2 dogs just wanted to sit on my lap all day long 
They just loved it...


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Depends on what you mean by lap dog. Billy likes to be in my lap for hours but on the other hand, he's all dog and can walk for miles


This is stil a lap dog.

Any dog want to do others things as well, it’s normal.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya is a total lap dog, she is always curled up next to me and wants to sit on my lap


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo is an 'everybody's lap dog', lol


----------

